# Be Careful of S/W Release P384



## JAC-AZ (Dec 21, 2004)

I recieved software release P384 this morning and discovered all EPG info for
my local digital channels had been wiped out.I did a hard reboot to see if that
would help,no luck.I also did a check switch same results,the guide said Local
Digital for all my local ota channels where last night I had a full guide today I 
have nothing.Called Dish to let them know so they could put in a report to SW
engineers.So for anyone with an 811 be careful of this software release!!!!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

yep. Got the upgrade last nite

**poof** all my OTA info is gone


----------



## rthomp03 (Sep 29, 2005)

How can you be careful when you have no choice on getting it? Dish removed the "Ask before downloading" option early last year. Just bend over and take it like a man. :nono:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Dish has put the 811 receivers into the same boat as the rest of the Dish HD receivers. If you don't sub to Dish locals - no OTA EPG.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Mikey said:


> Dish has put the 811 receivers into the same boat as the rest of the Dish HD receivers. If you don't sub to Dish locals - no OTA EPG.


not if you "move"

I have Duluth, MN locals via Dish but OTA from Minneapolis. Still get "digital local" on all of them


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

TonyM said:


> not if you "move"
> 
> I have Duluth, MN locals via Dish but OTA from Minneapolis. Still get "digital local" on all of them


Well, that's the price you pay now when you "move".


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

JAC-AZ said:


> I recieved software release P384 this morning and discovered all EPG info for
> my local digital channels had been wiped out.I did a hard reboot to see if that
> would help,no luck.I also did a check switch same results,the guide said Local
> Digital for all my local ota channels where last night I had a full guide today I
> ...


Other than that, what is this release supposed to do???


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Mikey said:


> Well, that's the price you pay now when you "move".


no because I wouldn't subscribe to my Mpls locals anyways because I get them OTA

so that point is moot...just sucks that Dish takes away a nice feature


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

I just got this message back from dish tech.
"Thank you for your e-mail. Unfortunately, we cannot guarantee that you will receive program information for off-air channels as this is not a part of our signal. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience."
Why are they taking this away from us?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here some info for you


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

This came about for, me on the first. Omaha NE, I spose they want me to pay for them in order to get the guide info.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Please READ that thread - EVERY reciever affected !!!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I have learned that P3.84 has been pulled. 

If you have this version, I recommend that you perform a check switch and reboot.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=817084&postcount=315


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

rthomp03 said:


> How can you be careful when you have no choice on getting it? Dish removed the "Ask before downloading" option early last year. Just bend over and take it like a man. :nono:


You can unplug it when you aren't using it


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have learned that P3.84 has been pulled.
> 
> If you have this version, I recommend that you perform a check switch and reboot.


Tried Check switch & when that failed did a hard reset, but still stuck with 3.84.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Same here. Check switch and hard reboot still no OPG.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rjs said:


> Tried Check switch & when that failed did a hard reset, but still stuck with 3.84.


AFAIK P3.84 has been halted, but not reversed. The issue as I understand it is not catastrophic. It just dictates doing a check-switch to correct the matrix from an error. Mine appeared as a DPP33 instead of a DPP44, also by LNBF's were numeric. A check-switch corrected that.

As far as guide data for OTA...well as long as I can remember it was said someday the guide data would not be open access without subscription. I am not having any guide issues as of now, but I also sub to my DMA's LiL.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Jason for the reply. I was a early adopter of Dish hd and selected the 811 receiver because of the OTA HD tuner. It was everything they promised. I got all my locals in digital. The HD TV's at the time did not have a built in Tuner at the time when I bought mine, and Dish did not offer my locals in HD when I bought my HD tv. I had seamless access between locals and dish with the programming guide. I don't recall that the OTA program guide would ever be taken away from me when I signed up, and especially being a customer in good standing. Do I now have to pay extra to get OTA program guide?
Or do I have to subcribe to the local?


----------



## rjs-1 (Jun 15, 2006)

OregonDuck said:


> Thanks Jason for the reply. I was a early adopter of Dish hd and selected the 811 receiver because of the OTA HD tuner. It was everything they promised. I got all my locals in digital. The HD TV's at the time did not have a built in Tuner at the time when I bought mine, and Dish did not offer my locals in HD when I bought my HD tv. I had seamless access between locals and dish with the programming guide. I don't recall that the OTA program guide would ever be taken away from me when I signed up, and especially being a customer in good standing. Do I now have to pay extra to get OTA program guide?
> Or do I have to subcribe to the local?


As I understand it,We have to pay for locals to get guide info from now on!


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

rjs said:


> As I understand it,We have to pay for locals to get guide info from now on!


I do subscribe to locals but still lost my OTA EPG data. The OTA channels I watch are not from the DMA that dish says I am in, but the overlap DMA I favor. The EPG are only missing from the Digital HD channel not the analogue channels.


----------

